# Боль, спазм мышц, стянутость, напряжение в области спины, шеи, головы



## VarpDotaLord (25 Дек 2018)

Здравствуйте. Уже больше двух лет беспокоит такое состояние. Ощущения напряжение, скованности и боли тупого характера чучуть режущего в области верней половины позвоночника спины - грудным отделом вроде называется я не знаю. Вот как начинаются лопатки и до самой шеи вот эта чать. Как будто ощущаю всю эту часть позвоночника постоянно . Так же боли под лопатками такие как между позвоночником и лопатками где то там и нижняя часть лопаток - как заканчиваются лопатки в доль спины к пояснице вот где то там с права на лево то же боль под лопатками но уже достаточно сильная что бы не замечать. При поворотах спины при наклонах чувствуется дискомфорт как в самом позвоночнике так и боль под лопатками усиливается становится уже какой то режущей - острой. Так же постоянно стянутость скованность напряжение в области шеи, как будто мышцы постоянно в гипер тонусе находятся и если хоть как то их не расслаблять можно вообще сознание потерять через неделю другую, просто будет так плохо что хоть падай. Когда массажирую область шеи - мышцы шеи то шею немного отпускает но потом снова и снова и так уже несколько лет толку от массажа не много. И еще очень странная болезнь не знаю как назвать, у меня постоянное чувство очень сильной скованности сжатости напряжения в области лба, ощущение как будто какая то шапка очень плотная надета на всю голову, но в основном это чувство напряжения касается лба и висков. Очень сильная и невыносимая как будто тебя кто то душит только задыхаются мышцы головы - лба, очень трудно объяснить. И от этого у меня постоянные сильные боли в области глаз, зрение постоянно мутное как бы перенапряженное даже после сна не раслабляется, только встану и все по новой. Читать сидеть за компьютером совсем не могу с трудом да и то только в компьютерных очках. Боли в глазах усиливаются вместе со стянутостью во лбу так же и шеи это касается. Как будто все мышцы от спины до лба и да же до глаз все спазмированы на столько что затвердевают теряя эластичность и способность расслаблятся. Постоянное головокружение от этого плохое самочувствие мутно в глазах зрение очень падает не читать не писать не компьютер не что ли бо еще что требует хоть малейшей нагрузки на зрение. Почему я все это пишу вместе, потому что я думаю это как то связанно напрямую - позвоночник или мышцы глубокие позвоночника или что то еще что это объединяет. Теперь о лечение - Был у терапевта, пил мидокалм мексидол, колол витамины группы B. Ходил на физио процедуры - электро фарез вроде называются, там на спину ложат какие то штуки и бьет током что то такое. Не помогло совершенно не то не то не на 1 процент. Был у невролога сказал что не знает чем мне помочь, отправил к психиатру. Психиатр выписал мне сильные релаксанты мышечные, ходил пил как тряпка все мышцы в теле как ватные НО на мою проблему с о спиной с шеей и со лбом и с глазами НЕ КАК НЕ ПОВЛИЯЛО совсем без эффекта. Делал узи сосудов шеи, все нормально сказали. Делал МРТ головного мозга - то же ничего не нашли. Ходил к мануальному терапевту - делал он мне что то касаемо тригерных точек, хрустел шеей после всего этого что то такое, не помогло совсем. Очень странное произошло еще, когда я болел сильно у меня была жуткая слабость и немогота во всем теле и вот чудо стянутость скованность и сильная сжатость ШЕИ И ЛБА так же и глаза отпустило на процентов 50 - 80, я был просто в жуткой слабости и одновременно стало легче. Не знаю в чем тут со мной дело. На счет всяких успокоительных то же пил - глицин, магний витамины минералы разные, травы настои и тд и тп что как зомби ходил и ни какого толку сколько бы месяцев не пил. Единственное что хоть как то помогает мне не сойти с ума это разогревающие мази. В общем такое ощущение будто мышцы начиная со спины продолжая с шеи и заканчивая лобными мышцами и да же глазными, тянут на себя постоянно друг друга и не отпускают, как будто мышцы заклинило. Да был у офтальмолога - се нормально с глазами не давления не глаукомы и тд ничего нет. Пазухи не воспалены и в крови нет воспаления. Я не знаю что делать жутко плохо каждый день и становится мне кажется только хуже. Ощущение будто через пару лет я ослепну и затвердею буду как дерево. Что делать не знаю.


----------



## La murr (25 Дек 2018)

@VarpDotaLord, Сергей, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями 
Покажите имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Kaprikon (25 Дек 2018)

@VarpDotaLord, добрый день , у меня тоже стягивает таким образом, а Вы не пробовали не делать такие движения?


----------

